# Is My Trans Shot Or Bad Shifter Bushings?



## phreesoal (Apr 28, 2005)

I was told about 4 months ago that my shifter bushings are worn and I have yet to get them replaced, as other issues plague my '93 Maxima GXE. I got the car used from a private seller in April '05. After finding out all that it needs around Sept '05, I've wanted to get rid of it.

Since Sept, when my car is cold and I try driving it, there is no smooth shifting of gears. My car shifts kind of hard into first, then second, and so on. Of course when this happens, I rev high into RPMs before it shifts into the next gear.

But, after my car warms up to "normal" operating temp, my car drives smoothly and shifts perfectly, as though there is no problem at all. So, I've been driving it like this.

However - As of today, my car took what seems to be an immediate turn for the worse. 

After it has warmed up to normal operating temp, I barely can get it to go into 1st and 2nd gear. I have to mash the accelerator to the floor. When I did though, and got to 3rd gear (45 mph and above, I think), it drove smoothly and shifted smoothly as I accelerated into faster speeds.

When I came to a complete stop, it was very hard again to get it to 1st & 2nd gear, but up to 3rd gear again, and it's sailing.

As I pulled into the garage about 20 min prior to this post, I pretty much could not get it to 1st and 2nd gear while in DRIVE whatsoever. So, I had to back into the garage but still had to mash the pedal to the floor for it to move while in REVERSE. Whatever has happened within the last hour has gone from bad to worse.

*What is wrong - transmission or are the shifter bushings completely shot?* I've already gotten a quote for a tranny rebuild last year when I was told by one shop my tranny was bad. I took it to a different shop for a 2nd opinion and was told tranny was good but shifter bushings (and other parts) were worn. I'm confused at this point at the difference in diagnosis and ready to rid of it if this is going to get more expensive for me.

Thanks...


----------



## alexnds (Oct 1, 2005)

*baddy tranny ?*



phreesoal said:


> I was told about 4 months ago that my shifter bushings are worn and I have yet to get them replaced, as other issues plague my '93 Maxima GXE. I got the car used from a private seller in April '05. After finding out all that it needs around Sept '05, I've wanted to get rid of it.
> 
> Since Sept, when my car is cold and I try driving it, there is no smooth shifting of gears. My car shifts kind of hard into first, then second, and so on. Of course when this happens, I rev high into RPMs before it shifts into the next gear.
> 
> ...


Sounds like shifter bushings. Could be simply needs new shifter bushings and some fresh gaskets and fresher fluid, not a complete rebuild. Look around junkyards for a used tranny from a 1993 or 1994, just in case.


----------



## phreesoal (Apr 28, 2005)

Appreciate the info alexnds.

How much does it generally cost to replace shifter bushings? Is there more than one? 

I have no clue what they look like and where they are installed...

PS


----------



## phreesoal (Apr 28, 2005)

Had to towed to a specialist in town, said it's the tranny.

This would be the 3rd tranny to go bad in this car that I know of, as the 2nd seller who I bought from last year had it replaced twice. 

Needless to say, I'm ready to put it in the lake if this is the path I'm walking to keep it.

PS


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

it's probably the tranny.
what color is the fluid?
how does it smell?

the shifter bushing doesn't affect the trans shifting between gears, it does affect when you have the shifter in a position that the trans knows that it's in that position


----------



## phreesoal (Apr 28, 2005)

When it went from bad to worse the other night, I checked the fluid and it was clear/clean with the hint of red. By the time I got it home, I smelled something burning.

The shop who checked it yesterday said they smelled something burning as well.

I've gotten another set of wheels and going to sell the Maxima for parts if possible, cheap. The tires are still pretty new.

PS


----------

